
Cake.af – free rides to great eats - danielsinger
http://cake.af/
======
jmjerlecki
Cool idea. I think this could be really helpful in getting more butts in seats
for restaurants on slower days. Maybe you can offer a discount along with the
free ride?

~~~
danielsinger
We hope to do that in the future!

